# Focus Rs Mountune Performance Blue (Celeste Dettaglio)



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Focus Rs Mountune Performance Blue* (Celeste Dettaglio)

I was originally contact by the Client wishing to have is car corrected and to bring the car but up to his high standards. He mentioned the car had been previously detailed when new. But since he was heading to a few event he would like the car booked in for some care. The client asked if it was possible to have the car glazed with Ex Creame glaze after correction and then followed up with Celeste Dettaglio. I explained this would not be a problem as both product where stocked.

Roll on to the weekend of the detail. The car turned up in a very clean condition. But due to the Good old Scottish weather it was raining as usual and this continued though out the weekend. Wash process was carried out as normal. With 2 Snow foam and rinses, followed up with 2 bucket wash. Followed with Iron X & Tar X being applied to all external surfaces, prior to a final rinse.

The car was then moved indoors and clayed. There was very little contamination present on the car. Which was not a surprise as the owner only used this car for local car shows and the occasional weekend drive.
After take paint readings around the car and comparing this to previous cars in this colour and model. I was alarmed at the readings on such a new car. Previous Blue Focus I would normally consider to have paint levels that a battleship would be proud of. But not in this case. So baring this in mind I then started to test the paint, with various pads and polish to see the level of correction compared to the removal rates.

Paint defects present during inspection. Generally the paint defects where light, But there were a few deeper marks scattered across the surface. Since the car is not a daily driver. The decision was made to correct the car with PO 203S & then Steven would follow up with 85RD. This would bring up the gloss and finish, for the shows it would attend.

Bonnet.























































During the inspection of the bonnet it became apparent that the previous detail had left its tell tail signs. Which will become apparent as we continue around the car.
Marring created prior with a contaminated pad.



















This had to be corrected with repetitive sets with PO 85RD 3.02 on a cutting pad, followed up with 106FA on a finishing pad.
Bonnet After refining and IPA wipe down.





































N/S Front Wing before & afters.























































N/S Door Before & After.








































































N/S Rear ¾ Before & After shots.









































































Hatch before & After de badging.




























O/S Front Wing before & afters.









































































O/S Door before & afters.



























































































O/S Rear ¾ Before & Afters.









































































Spoiler Before & After.
Machine Holgrams



























Engine bay before & after.



















Perl Diluted 1 to 5




































The car was the prepped with Ez creame Glaze, left to haze. Prior to being buffed off. The protected with Celetse Dettaglio. Wheels where treated with Red berry wheel wax, tyres dresses with Espuma rd50. All external rubbers and trim treated with Perl @ 1 to 3. Exhaust treated and cleaned with britemax twins.

I will leave you with in door afters as it was throwing it down outside.


































































































































































































































Thank you for reading and all questions and comments appreciated.
Gordon.

Just a little teaser shot of a future write up.








​


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cracking work there as usual Gordon, always like your write ups. Look forward to the gtr!


----------



## Parafilm (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice work, love those cars!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

That looks amazing


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic results, How do you rate perl?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work and a excellent write-up Gordon.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Nice job mate


----------



## Type R (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, just wow ! That finish is mind blowing! Stunning work.

How long were you on the polish stage ? Was it all done by rotary ? 

Simply stunning !

If you ever want a cheap holiday in spain , i have an empty apartment you can habe for a week in if you do my car while your there ! Lol


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Cracking work as always Gordon.

Looking forward to the GTR!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good, as usual...

:thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks great Gordon! 

What's that last pic? Looks like a cooker hob with a GT-R badge on it? :lol:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great car but I want to see detail of car from last picture ... :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice gordon


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Gordon!!! what a lovely looking motor! im loving the colour that youv'e gained out of that thing!!

Brilliant!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks awesome gordon, especially the gloss lack, worth the effort and messing :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Gordon


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great work guys and a stunning finish on the beautiful performance blue paint! :buffer:

Shame about the weather not allowing outdoor shots to really show off the paint and finish to the full. 

However, nice to see a write-up from you Gordon given your hectic schedule! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Cracking job


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Epic job there. :thumb:

Just wondering, how do you decide on what products to use newbie is it gained with experience or trial and error.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Stunning results as always buddy :thumb::thumb::thumb:



what sort of reading do you normally get on ford paint since you say this one was thinner than normal?


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great job:thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Looks awesome.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Great work once again Gordon!
Alex


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic results, How do you rate perl?


I rate it very highly m8. It is one of these products that fly under the radar. But never fail in anything it does. One of the best OEM finishes on your dash. Just take it down to 1 to 10 for a very slight satin to matt look.



Type R said:


> Wow, just wow ! That finish is mind blowing! Stunning work.
> 
> How long were you on the polish stage ? Was it all done by rotary ?
> 
> ...


You have certainly won comment of the day & sitting here in Cold dam foggy Scotland. I would be careful or I might just take you up on your offer. :lol:
But Thank you for the kind words



Black Magic Detail said:


> very nice gordon


Thanks Steve. You will have to pop in the next time your through this way.



Ratchet said:


> Epic job there. :thumb:
> 
> Just wondering, how do you decide on what products to use newbie is it gained with experience or trial and error.


This particular car was clients choice mainly. But normally it is through endless testing and product knowledge m8. You get a feel for what might and normally will work and you just go with the flow as they say. Normally It is right at the end I decide on what to finish the car off with, as you have an idea. During conversations as to what the client likes.



wedgie said:


> Stunning results as always buddy :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> what sort of reading do you normally get on ford paint since you say this one was thinner than normal?


Thanks M8. How is the wife doing. We will have to catch up soon. The last few I have had through the door well 3. This colour I would be expecting 150 to 175 minimum m8. This was considerably lower. Which did raise an eye brow



Saqib200 said:


> Looks awesome.


Thanks for the kind words.



alx_chung said:


> Great work once again Gordon!
> Alex


Thanks Alex. Not seen you around in a while. How is the car???


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

One word, Stunning! :argie:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Gordon 
nice word for you

Awesome 

what about the weather up there ?
In PL few days ago -35 and 0.5m of snow
so TBH summer time in Uk for me

:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Lovely finish Gordon. Nice work bud.


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

Awesome colour and some great reflections!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Very nice work Gordon :thumb:


mike


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks bad ass after LSP. awesome work there mate.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic finish Gordon on one of the best colour combos on any car.

Performance Blue just comes up so well. Great worksmanship as always. Hope things are well along there.


----------



## woollamj92 (Apr 5, 2011)

I want one!!!!:lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning finish Gordon!!! :thumb: Looks like a very good wax!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

lovely finish fella!


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome finish there! Performance blue is such a great colour!


----------



## AaronMc (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunning results mate! 

I have a PB Fiesta ST I want to correct, would the same pad and polish combination work well on mine also? Car is 4 years old and has the usual car wash swirls from previous owner..


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful work and a beautiful car!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job looks stunning


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Fantastic job Gordon


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Jakub555 said:


> Gordon
> nice word for you
> 
> Awesome
> ...


No wonder your over here then. the cold I can handle. But hate the rain:wall:



Beau Technique said:


> Lovely finish Gordon. Nice work bud.


thanks Scot. nice chatting today also. Speak soon.



gally said:


> Fantastic finish Gordon on one of the best colour combos on any car.
> 
> Performance Blue just comes up so well. Great worksmanship as always. Hope things are well along there.


good Kev. lots of things going on just now. But we just soldier on. Hope you still have your lovely FRP also.


AaronMc said:


> Stunning results mate!
> 
> I have a PB Fiesta ST I want to correct, would the same pad and polish combination work well on mine also? Car is 4 years old and has the usual car wash swirls from previous owner..


Very hard to say m8 without viewing the car. But normally and taking into account the age of your car. The strongest you would require would be intensive polish on a polishing pad. For correction. Followed up with 85rd on a finishing pad. But as always try a lighter cuts first as every car just cant be categories because of there badge.


Rick74 said:


> Fantastic job Gordon


Glad to see you still have yours m8. How is tricks anyway??


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning work Gordon.. was really looking forward to this write up!


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks simply perfect :thumb:


----------



## Alan2145 (May 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Gordon, photos didn't really do your work justice! Pity the weather was as bad when I picked the RS up, back in June last year. Thanks for finding the time to finally get the write up done, cheers. It's not looking like that at the moment, after a 450 mile round trip to Inverness!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work with fantastic results :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Alan2145 said:


> Stunning finish Gordon, photos didn't really do your work justice! Pity the weather was as bad when I picked the RS up, back in June last year. Thanks for finding the time to finally get the write up done, cheers. It's not looking like that at the moment, after a 450 mile round trip to Inverness!!


Thanks Alan. :thumb:
Told you ir would take sometime to get through the back log. But I agree on the weather it was not kind that weekend. I am sure you will also get it up to scratch once you find the time to clean the road trip off.
Gordon


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work and right up


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

looks fantastic, lovely blue


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking good !


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice work there


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Been thiking about getting a RS focus for a while now. Love these cars, great job mate!!!


Chris


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

:argie:What a job and what a car!!:argie:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Simply put, AWESOME !! absolutely jaw dropping finishing shots :thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

that is stunning! excellent work, almost looks a different colour.
blue has to be one of the nicest colours to work on, makes me miss my arden blue vxr astra


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you for all the wonderful comments they are much appreciated.
Which reminds me I need to find sometime to complete a few more write up.
Gordon.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Stunning! :argie:

Nice work, the car looks perfect!


----------

